# 

## renatak22

Witam,
zdecydowaliśmy się z mężem na położenie tynku cementowo-wapiennego i byłabym wdzięczna, gdyby ktoś mógł Nam doradzić z jakiej firmy go kupić? chodzi o tynk drobnoziarnisty-polecają Nam Caparol, Alpol, Weber. Proszę o opinię  :smile: 

pozdrawiam Renata

----------


## fighter1983

najdrobniejszy jaki widzialem: nida tynk cementowo wapienny

----------


## EWBUD

Dokładnie tak jak pisze Kolega powyżej: tynk cementowo wapienny z Doliny Nidy - lekki. 
Kamień max 0,5 mm - jak się go solidnie obrobi to pod malowanie.
Cena ok. 430 zł/ tona


Weber tez jest ok.

----------


## renatak22

Dzięki za odpowiedź  :smile:  A wiecie może jaką grubość ziarna ma Caparol i Weber?

----------


## fighter1983

nie pamietam  :sad:  róznica byla duża, sprawdzałem kiedyś chyba z 6 producentów i dolina nidy miała najdrobniejszą frakcję.
IP18 był chyba najgrubszy, Caparol Interior bardzo blisko IP18ML (pozostali producenci podobnie)  a Nida ze 2 albo 3x drobniejsza

----------


## fighter1983

aaa jest jeszcze dosyc drobny tynk w Krajselerererze (KREISEL  :big tongue:  ) też nie pamiętam oznaczenia, ale wiem, że jest jeden taki drobniutki, Krajslerererer ma ich kilka typów

----------


## rudzik2005

Hej, ten tynk z Kreisel to tynk 500 lub 511L to jego parametry:

Skład: wapno hydratyzowane, cement portlandzki, wypełniacze mineralne, domieszki
Gęstość objętościowa świeżej zaprawy: ok. 1,60 g/cm³
Gęstość objętościowa stwardniałej zaprawy: ok. 1,40 g/cm³
Przyczepność do podłoża i symbol modelu pęknięcia: ≥ 0,2 MPa; FP: B
Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła λ (wartość tabelaryczna): < 0,67 W/m*K
Reakcja na ogień: Klasa A1
*Uziarnienie: do 0,5 mm*

----------


## EWBUD

> Dzięki za odpowiedź  A wiecie może jaką grubość ziarna ma Caparol i Weber?


Weber (maxit) ma chyba 0,6 mm z tego co pamiętam.
Różnica między nidą a weberem: żadna - oba moim zdaniem bardzo dobre.
Co do Caparola: nie mam zielonego pojęcia - nigdy nie robiłem, ale jakościowo powinien też być ok  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## renatak22

Jeszcze raz dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Apol

Wiadomo za najlepsze  tynki to tradycyjne   ktore posiadaja piasek wapno i cement a nie gotowe z worka bo to chemia a pozniej ze chorójemy i rozne alergie.polecam tynki które sa mieszane na budowie

----------


## fighter1983

> Wiadomo za najlepsze  tynki to tradycyjne   ktore posiadaja piasek wapno i cement a nie gotowe z worka bo to chemia a pozniej ze chorójemy i rozne alergie.polecam tynki które sa mieszane na budowie


a ja polecam wielki powrót do podstawówki: chorujemy

----------


## Tysonq

tynki będę robił w okolicach sierpnia-września i teraz pytanie: tradycyjne mieszane w betoniarce, czy z worka?

----------


## EWBUD

> Wiadomo za najlepsze  tynki to tradycyjne   ktore posiadaja piasek wapno i cement a nie gotowe z worka bo to chemia a pozniej ze chorójemy i rozne alergie.polecam tynki które sa mieszane na budowie



Ty to już kolego chyba długo CHORÓJESZ  :smile:

----------


## anatak

> Dokładnie tak jak pisze Kolega powyżej: tynk cementowo wapienny z Doliny Nidy - lekki. 
> Kamień max 0,5 mm - jak się go solidnie obrobi to pod malowanie.
> Cena ok. 430 zł/ tona
> 
> 
> Weber tez jest ok.


Nida ma drobny piasek, ładnie wygląda na mokro, ale nierówno schnie i sporo się sypie, więc pod malowanie wcale nie jest taki rewelacyjny
lepszy jest Weber albo Baumit

----------


## anatak

> Nida ma drobny piasek, ładnie wygląda na mokro, ale nierówno schnie i sporo się sypie, więc pod malowanie wcale nie jest taki rewelacyjny
> lepszy jest Weber albo Baumit


ostatnio trafiliśmy na dobrą partię Nidy i wyszło bardzo dobrze

----------


## lukasza

> Nida ma drobny piasek, ładnie wygląda na mokro, ale nierówno schnie i sporo się sypie, więc pod malowanie wcale nie jest taki rewelacyjny
> lepszy jest Weber albo Baumit



dzisiaj widziałem zrobiony tynk z filcowaniem na Nidzie. Mi to się suchy bardziej podobał od morkego  :smile:  innych jeszcze nie widziałem  :sad: 
Za jakieś 2 zobaczę jak to wygląda po malowaniu farbą lateksową. Generalnie wyglądało to dobrze i sam się teraz zastanawiam czy nie zrobic cem-wap z filcowaniem, pomalować i koniec. 
Ktoś robił ten tynk z Nidy na ogrzewanie ścienne?

----------


## Basia_KRK

Czy to prawda, że tynk CW *z Doliny Nigdy* nie jest tak wytrzymały jak tynki CW innych firm?

----------


## pablos12

polecam Caparola,no i co najważniejsze idzie się potargować o cenę;]

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

> polecam Caparola,no i co najważniejsze idzie się potargować o cenę;]


zwlaszcza ze ceny maja jak za zloto...

----------


## Balto

Witaj;
najpierw - podejmij decyzję czy chcesz mieć "na gładko" czy chcesz mieć jakąś strukturę. To jedno.
Rozróżnia się dwa typy tynków c-w [mineralnych]. Pierwsze to nazwijmy je "zwykłe" czyli skład mające: piasek [do 2 mm], cement [szary AB/BV II-ka lub IIIka], wapno [takie jakie jest] i tyle. Drugie dawniej nazywały się mineralne szlachetne - czyli barwione. Ich skład jest nieco inny, pozwalający uzyskać różne ciekawe kolory.Jeżeli na gładko - [co to za struktura z ziarna 1 mm?!] to bierz takie, jeżeli struktura - to zwykle przyjmuje się od 1,5, a typowo 2.0 mm wzwyż.
Do tego masz tynki białe i malowane [mineralne], oraz barwione w masie [których malować nie trzeba - kolor jest gotowy po nakropieniu]. Ceny tych drugich to do ok. 2.74 za kg, brutto czyli ok 9-10 zl/m2, a najtańsze od około 6 z groszami...
Wartości i dane techniczne:
przyczepność : min  0,52 Mpa
wytrzymałość na ściskanie : min 5,60 MPa
wytrzymałość na zginanie : min min 2,55 Mpa
pozdr

----------


## renatak22

Zakupiliśmy Caparola, faktycznie miał drobne ziarno i cena też konkurencyjna, tzn. trochę utargowaliśmy  :smile:  Nawet ładnie to wyszło, ściana jest chropowata, ale tak w sumie chcieliśmy.

----------


## WINO

Witam wszystkich.
Pragnę podzielić się swoimi doświadczeniami z Nidą tynkiem cementowo wapiennym.
Fakt w kilku przypadkach zgadza się jego efekt końcowy dla tego taż wybrałem tą markę nawet wyższą cenę od konkurencyjnych zaakceptowałem. Zostałem jednak ofiarą szfindlu właściciela Nida czyli firmy Atlas.
A mianowicie, miesiąc temu zdecydowałem się właśnie na wyżej wymieniony tynku cementowo wapienny firmy Nida dostałem pierwszą partię towaru wytynkowany garaż super jestem zadowolony!!!! Kolejna dostawa panowie tynkują i klops- inaczej sie nakłada inaczej sie wykańcza ( standardową Nidę zaciera się na drugi dzień, obecna partia schnie szybko i obróbka w ten sam dzień). Co najgorsze zupełnie inny efekt końcowy, w zasadzie każdy pokój ma inną strukturę. Struktura ziarna raz gruba i po metrze zmienia się w cieńsza, pierwszą warstwę miałem położoną  wcześniejszą partią, obróbka końcowa inna masakra  :mad: . Część ściany miejscami gładka miejscami szorstka ja papier ścierny.
Oczywiście wychodzi na to że pomyłka w fabryce ale podobna sytuacja na innych budowach- relacja wykonawcy i rozmowa z kolegami z branży.
Po zakończeniu telefon do przedstawiciela Nida, reklamacja i dopowiedz po 14 dniach firmy Atlas właściciela Nidy.
Iż: zmieniona struktura jak i kolor może być spowodowany innym ziarnem i cementem z innego źródła ( żadna nowinka ), a wytrzymałości  jest w normie z resztą jak i grubość ziarna od tam 0,02 do 0,05 czy jakoś tam, czyli wszystko w jak największym porządku. 
Wychodzi na to iż zaczęli wsypywać pod marka Nida zupełnie inny produkt prawdopodobnie tynk Atlasa, który to wcale się nie sprzedaje -to moja opinia.
Uczciwie przestrzegam Państwo przed podobnymi doświadczeniami z firmą Atlas i Nida. 
Nieoficjalnie od PH producenta: …. nie ma co się domagać rekompensat gdyż normy są tak zapisane, że i tak Atlas się nie ugnie i przed sądem ciężko będzie udowodnić iż efekt jest nie zgodne bo to subiektywna ocena.
Problem w tym że ten tynk Nida jest jednym z droższych a zdecydowałem się na niego właśnie z powodu fajnego efektu końcowego. 
Odpiszcie co radzicie robić i jak rozegrać sprawę reklamacji…..?

----------


## Balto

Tak przy okazji: to jak zachowuje się dany tynk zależy w dużej mierze od jego składu, struktura - od ilości ziarna i jego grubości. To, że tynk ma w sobie zairno 0 - 2 mm, nie oznacza, że najwięcej jest ziarna w przedziale 0,7 - 1,4 - tzw. rozkład normalny. Do tego wszystkiego fakt szybszego schnięcia zależeć może od tzw. chłonności podłoża. Ale aż tak błyskawiczne wysychanie? Czyżby czegoś za dużo dodano?

----------


## agalind

Dostaliśmy ofertę na tynki maszynowe cementowo-wapienne własnej roboty (cement+piasek+wapno) za 20zł/m2 powierzchni netto (bez okien) z materiałem i robociezną. Czy ta cena jest dobra?

----------


## Tripler

Czy ktoś pomalował już tynki cementowo wapienne robione przez producenta mieszanki Nida? Jaki jest efekt końcowy? Czy wychodzi na tyle równo i gładko że ściana podświetlona halogenem/ledem nie drażni efektem wizualnym?

Wciąż pozostaję przed dylematem - tynk cementowo wapienny Nidy czy gipsowy Knauf Diamant. Macie jakieś doświadczenia? 
Z góry dzięki za rady i opinie.

Pozdrawiam
D.

----------


## best

polecam tynk alpol at 306 najwyższa półka w cementówkach dolina jest niestety zbyt miękka niektóre gipsówki są twardsze.pozdr.

----------


## kalio

A ja odradzę z pewnością dolinę sypie się i odpada ze ścian producent ma klienta po zakupie w (  |  ) a trzyma z wykonawcą który spartolił robotę że niby mur

----------


## anatak

> Czy ktoś pomalował już tynki cementowo wapienne robione przez producenta mieszanki Nida? Jaki jest efekt końcowy? Czy wychodzi na tyle równo i gładko że ściana podświetlona halogenem/ledem nie drażni efektem wizualnym?
> 
> Wciąż pozostaję przed dylematem - tynk cementowo wapienny Nidy czy gipsowy Knauf Diamant. Macie jakieś doświadczenia? 
> Z góry dzięki za rady i opinie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> D.


Knauf Diamant jest twardszy niż cw Nida
pozdrawiam

----------


## pwrenowa

Witam. 
Jeśli mogę coś dorzucić do tego tematu to napiszę tylko tyle, że osobiście jestem zwolennikiem tynków c-w urabianych w agregacie na budowie ( wapno+cement+piach) wykańczane szlichtą ( wapno + piasek kwarcowy) 
pozdro.

----------


## kalio

Ja napisze tak jeszcze aby nikt nie dał sobie już wcisnąć tynku z Doliny Nidy ( Dolina Nidy) tynk jest bardzo miękki bardziej miętki niż płyta KG jest to takie wielkie G jak by wcale cementu nie miało, przetrzesz ręką a on się sypie, idzie ręką wytrzeć dziurę do pustaków

----------


## adrian87

Jeśli ktoś chce mieć porządne tynki cementowo wapienne to nigdy przygotowywane na budowie bo same problemy później z tym są, a to pękają a to odpadają...

Przy materiale workowanym można zrobić tak gładko (i niekoniecznie nidą), że nie trzeba dawać żadnej szlichty z jakiegoś tam piachu.

Wiem bo dwa lata temu miałem robione tynki cementowe baumita i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Sąsiad wybrał tańsze mieszane na budowie i teraz żałuje bo pekają ściany...

----------


## Balto

adrian: to czy tynki są mocne nie zależy od tego gdzie są robione - ale od tego co w nich jest. Można urobić na budowie taki tynki że fachowcowi i znawcy tematu oko zbielej i ze łzą będzie wspominał przedwojennych majstrów [a jak wtedy robiono?!], można kupić kupę szajsu, można i na odwrót. Z racji bardzo różnych - jeżeli coś można zrobić samemu i nie jest to coś ekstra trudnego - wolę to robić sam. Przynajmniej wiem co tam jest, Jaki cement, jaki piasek [wypełniacz], jakie wapno [albo jego ersatz] i tak dalej.
Nie zawsze tzw. marka oznacza jakość. Czasem wtajemniczeni wiedzą co warto kupić a co do dołu kloacznego wywalić bez patrzenia i otwierania.

----------


## bargom72

Ludziska,co wy tu piszecie to można porównać do armagedonu ścianowego.Tynk cem-wap jest najwspanialszą technologią przedwykończeniwą muru.Pochodzę z mazur gdzie większości inwestorów idzie na łatwizne i prostotę,a co się z tym wiąże zaoszczędzeniem jakiś tam pare złotych, bo co to tam tynk:0.Inwestują w niemiecką technologię na dzisiejsze czasy aby zmniejszyć koszty związane z końcowym etapem czyli malowaniem,a piszę o tynku gipsowym, gdzie  na tych terenach o podwyższonej wilgotności zupełnie nie zdaje egzaminu.Zresztą Niemcy już o tym wiedzieli przed wojną,że cement i wapno będzie nie do zdarcia.A do rzeczy.Narzekamy i będziemy narzekać,a chodzi tu o to że tak naprawdę sami jesteśmy winni odnośnie pewnych spraw szczególnie wpuszczanie firm z własnym materiałem hm..... Spójrzmy na datę ważności danego materiału,druga sprawa jeśli producent określa na opakowaniu warunki atmosferyczne ,wilgotnośc podłoża -ściany itp. adekwatna do materiału z którego to będzie robione,czas obróbki zarzuconego materiału do wykończenia włącznie itp.- znam wielu tynkarzy którzy idąc po prostej na jak najszybsze zarobienie kasy zarzucają po 100 m dziennie i  następnego dnia nie radzili sobie z fachowym wykończeniem tzw.fuszerka.Osobiście robiłem wszelkiego rodzaju materiałami,ale jeśli przestrzega się normy i zalecenia producenta to niema lipy  :smile:

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> ,a piszę o tynku gipsowym, gdzie  na tych terenach o podwyższonej wilgotności zupełnie nie zdaje egzaminu.


Wyjaśnij mi czy będziesz ten tynk stosował na zewnątrz, że "tereny o podwyższonej wilgotności" tak bardzo go dyskwalifikują? Domyślam się że nie więc w pomieszczeniach zamkniętych z odpowiednią wentylacją tynki gipsowe są bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem...

----------


## Michaels19

czy ktoś ma jakieś bieżące informacje o tynku c-w dolina nidy??, właśnie znalazłem ekipę która chce podjąć sie tynkowania tylko pracuje właśnie na tym materiale, a po tym co tu przeczytałem mam juz mieszane uczucia

----------


## mr-m

Wykonawcy wybierają nidę bo jest lekka w obróbce. Bardzo. Między innymi bardzo dobrze się trzyma przy obróbce sufitu, coś pomiędzy tynkiem c-w a gipsowym, gdzie inne tynki c-w spadają po przekroczeniu tych 2cm. Można ją zagłaskać naprawdę ładnie, przetrzeć lekko żyrafą, i malować. Z wytrzymałością niestety nie jest tak pięknie, tynk jest bardzo podatny na uszkodzenia. Po za tym pęka przy każdej możliwości. Jeśli w ścianie były bruzdy, to tam tynk jest pęknięty, choć tego nie widać na sucho - ale wystarczy lekko polać go wodą i wszystko wychodzi. Nie wiem jak teraz, ale jeszcze kilka lat temu (jak nida wchodziła) były niezłe jaja bo tynk potrafił odparzać się i odspajać się od ścian czy sufitów. Reklamacje i przewalanie winy. Ogólnie złe doświadczenia. Może teraz coś tam poprawili. Ale jeśli ktoś chce tynk pod malowanie to  :spam:  również można ładnie zagłaskać, żyrafa, i malować. Ciężki też. Z pewnością jest bardziej wytrzymały i nie słyszałem żeby coś komuś popękało czy odpadało, tzn wiadomo, jak gdzieś jest go grubo nawalone to się skurczy i pęknie, na to nie ma siły, ale to jest już błąd wykonawcy. Mowa o mikropęknięciach których prawie nie widać na sucho, a jeśli tynk trzaska jak szalony, no to już wina pracujących ścian, dachu, coś podkopywane było, etc. Choć to nadal tynk do wewnątrz, super twardy nie jest. Jeśli chodzi o różnice w powtarzalności w kolejnych partiach to zarówno nida jak i kreisel potrafi przysłać jakiegoś babola, po prostu mają inne składniki z których robią mieszankę, i tynk potrafi zachowywać się w całkowicie inny sposób zarówno przy schnięciu jak i przy obróbce. Jeśli mamy zamiar to szpachlować, to nie ma to znaczenia. Jeśli chcemy malować, to pomimo starań wykonawcy tynk może nie wyjść tak ładnie jak powinien, a poprawianie i gładzenie na siłę tylko pogarsza sprawę. Choć na mokro będzie wyglądać ok, to po wyschnięciu wszystko powyłazi. No, ale nie ma rzeczy których nie zakryje kolejna warstwa farby  :smile:  To że tynk się lekko sypie po przetarciu dłonią to raczej normalne, bo po przecieraniu gąbką wychodzi na wierzch ziarno, ale tak jak piszę, wystarczy go przetrzeć papierem i zagruntować i jest cacy. A czy tynk wygląda dobrze po podświetleniu halogenem to nie zależy od tynku, ale tylko i wyłącznie od wykonawcy. Jeśli chcemy jakąś ścianę w specyficzny sposób podświetlać to warto mu o tym wcześniej powiedzieć. A jeśli chodzi o tą całą zieloność i ekologiczność nidy, to niech tylko komuś (oczywiście odpukać) w oko wpadnie trochę tego tynku, no bo wiadomo zdarza się. Przy innych tynkach problemu nie ma, wystarczy przepłukać. Przy nidzie trzeba smarować do okulisty, tak pali.

edit...

LOKOWANIE PRODUKTU? Chłopie! Ręce opadają. Zwykłe porównanie do innego produktu. W sumie to nie wiem czego ja się spodziewałem po tym "forum", szkoda tylko mojego czasu i klawiatury.

Jak chcecie niezależnych informacji to niestety, nie znajdziecie ich w tym miejscu.

----------


## E-Rzecznik Śnieżka

Szanowni Państwo,

warto spytać, jakie doświadczenie mają fachowcy i dlaczego chcą wykorzystać właśnie taki, a nie inny wyrób. Ważne jest również odpowiednie przygotowanie podłoża, które powinno być suche, oczyszczone i zagruntowane. Jeśli nie chcemy stosować tynku cementowo-wapiennego, alternatywą może być zastosowanie innego tynku i użycie do jego wykończenia gładzi wapiennej, np. ACRYL-PUTZ® RV 13 RENOVA.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
E-rzecznik FFiL Śnieżka

----------

